# Fan spinning FAST and LOUD



## SuperSport (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a Dell 2300 P4 1.8GB 384 RAM 128 nVidia Geforce 5200 and both fans on the back are quite loud. They blow out air quite fast, and there is zero dust on the inside. I also have a Dell 4600, (same case) p4 2.4GB 784RAM, and you cant even hear it running. Can anyone tell me what is going on here? How can I see the temps for the CPU, and why would i be overheating if i AM running hot. Any Ideas???


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You can google for speedfan or PCWizard and use them to see what your temps are or check them in the bios. Once you verify that it is in fact overheating then it could mean that you need to redo the thermal paste on the cpu and/or gpu since you state that dust is not an issue. It could also be that when dell changed from the 2300 to the 4600, even though they used the same case, they may have changed the fans, thus one has hi rpm loud fans while the other has slower moving quieter fans


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

dell locks out all motherboard sensors from monitors. However, it's possible the fans are indeed different models.


----------

